# pressen steurung mit druckschalter



## McGyver (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier eine Presse die elektrisch eigentlich nur über einen Druckschalter und der Hydraulikpumpe selbst angesteurt werden kann.
Das hoch und runterfahren der Presse passiert über normale Ventilhebel.

Die Presse soll wenn der Pressdruck erreicht ist, die Pumpe abschalten.
Das Problem hierbei ist, das ich die Presse nicht mehr nach unten fahren kann wenn sie einmal den Druck hat und die Pumpe abgeschaltet ist, da dann die Ventilhebel kein Druck mehr haben.

ich wollte jetzt eventuell ein Zeitrelais einbauen über das ich eine Presszeit vorgeben kann und sich dann die Pumpe wieder einschaltet.


Habt Ihr vileicht andere Lösungen ?
Nix aufwendiges bitte. Kein S7  und auch kein Logo oder ähnliches.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier eine Presse die elektrisch eigentlich nur über einen Druckschalter und der Hydraulikpumpe selbst angesteurt werden kann.
> Das hoch und runterfahren der Presse passiert über normale Ventilhebel.
> ...



... nicht das Du durch diese Änderung in die Verlegenheit kommst, eine komplett neue Sicherheitsbewertung der Maschine machen zu müssen und dann wirklich was richtig Aufwendiges daraus wird.

Thomas


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

das ding läuft super langsam und die hebel sind Zweihandbedienung


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:


> das ding läuft super langsam und die hebel sind Zweihandbedienung


Das ist schön für dich, ändert aber an der Anmerkung von thomass5 nicht das geringste.

Abgesehen davon kann ich mir deine Presse im Moment so gar nicht vorstellen,
ist das jetzt ein "neues" Problem, sprich neue Maschine, neu heißt in dem Fall Baujahr ab ~1995,
oder ist das irgend so ein Uralt-Ding wo noch der Reichsadler draufpappt?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

Wie schon gesagt ist eine alte Presse mit Zweihandbedienhebel für auf und ab.
elektrische Komponenten habe ich nur die Hydraulikpumpe und ein Druckschalter.
Nun hätte ich aber gerne das die Hydraulikpumpe während der Presszeit aus ist, also kein krach macht. Leider funktinieren die Hebel nicht wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Ich aknn die Presse also nicht wieder auffahren wenn ich über den druckschalter die Pumpe abschalte
ich möchte bitte keine Sicherheitsdiskussion über Pressen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist eine alte Presse mit Zweihandbedienhebel für auf und ab.
> elektrische Komponenten habe ich nur die Hydraulikpumpe und ein Druckschalter.
> Nun hätte ich aber gerne das die Hydraulikpumpe während der Presszeit aus ist, also kein krach macht. Leider funktinieren die Hebel nicht wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Ich aknn die Presse also nicht wieder auffahren wenn ich über den druckschalter die Pumpe abschalte
> ich möchte bitte keine Sicherheitsdiskussion über Pressen


 
ich kann mir noch garnicht deinen Zeihandhebel vorstellen, was soll das
sein, ein Hebel den ich mit beiden händen umlegen muß. Ich kenne nur
eine Zweihandschaltung, die mit Tastern funktioniert, in Elektrischer oder
auch in Pneumatischer ausführung.

Die Grundsatzdiskussion, über die Sicherheit mit Pressen wirst du dich wohl
stellen müssen, wenn du eine Seriöse ausage möchtest.

Eine "Larifari" Antwort kannst du dir vlt. im Brigitte Forum holen, hier dazu 
der link http://bfriends.brigitte.de/foren/index.html.


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

das mit den Hebel ist ganz einfach. 
Einen musst Du immer drücken und mit dem anderen kannst auf und ab steuern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

also grundsätzlich, könntest du die pumpe über eine Zeit wieder einschalten,
wenn du gewährleisten kannst das Sie nicht vor die Wand läuft. 
Könntest du an den Hebel nicht einen Sensor oder Endschalter anbringen,
den du abfragen kannst wenn du deinen Knopf für das öffnen drückst und
dieser startet dann deine Pumpe.


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den Hebel ist ganz einfach.
> Einen musst Du immer drücken und mit dem anderen kannst auf und ab steuern


Das hat zwar mit Zweihand wie man es heutzutage versteht quasi gar nichts zu tun, aber wenn du meinst.

OK fassen wir also zusammen:
- Du hast eine Presse welche sicherheitstechnisch nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwelchen Sicherheitsrichtlinien genügt
- Du hast irgend eine obskure Druckabschaltung gebaut, welche die Presse indirekt am öffnen hindert

Dann bau einfach das Zeitrelais ein ... für sinnvollere Vorschläge würde man Infos brauchen, die ich definitiv nicht haben will.
Vielleicht tuts auch eine Büro-Klammer, dein Nick-Namensgeber hatte das ja drauf.


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

An sowas mit einem sensor am Schalter habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Macht aber wieder scheiss viel arbeit.
Ich denke ich lasse das Ding nach einer einstellbaren Presszeit an einem Zeitrelais wieder anfahren. dann kann man das Ding öffnen Druckschalter schliesst wieder und resetet mir die presszeit und das ganze kann von vorn losgehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

darf ich mal fragen wo das Ding steht, ich nehme mal an in China oder Afrika...oder


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

@MSB :
Was habe ich Dir eigentlich getan das Du mich hier gleich so beleidigst ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

ich kann nicht sehen das der MSB irgendwie dich beleidigt hat, bist du etwas sensibel


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:


> @MSB :
> Was habe ich Dir eigentlich getan das Du mich hier gleich so beleidigst ?


Du ahnst ja gar nicht, wie "beleidigend" der Staatsanwalt sein kann.


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Das hat zwar mit Zweihand wie man es heutzutage versteht quasi gar nichts zu tun, aber wenn du meinst.
> 
> OK fassen wir also zusammen:
> - Du hast eine Presse welche sicherheitstechnisch nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwelchen Sicherheitsrichtlinien genügt
> ...


 
Wie nennst Du sowas ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

mit welchen Worten hat er dich den jetzt nun beleidigt, ich habe das
jetzt schon viermal durchgelesen, ich kann da nichts erkennen.


----------



## McGyver (26 Oktober 2010)

schon gut, ich sage jetzt nichts mehr und gehe meine Presse zusammen fuschen. Schönen Tag wünsch ich noch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

McGyver schrieb:


> schon gut, ich sage jetzt nichts mehr und gehe meine Presse zusammen fuschen. Schönen Tag wünsch ich noch


 
....mach das und bummel nicht....


----------



## Verpolt (26 Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,



> An sowas mit einem sensor am Schalter habe ich auch schon gedacht.
> Macht aber wieder scheiss viel arbeit.



den Sensor am besten gleich kapazitiv auslegen - dann schaltet er auch immer



> Ich denke ich lasse das Ding nach einer einstellbaren Presszeit an einem Zeitrelais wieder anfahren. dann kann man das Ding öffnen Druckschalter schliesst wieder und resetet mir die presszeit und das ganze kann von vorn losgehen.



Ist ja harter Tobak hier.

Pressensteuerungen mit lustigen "Einhandzustimmungen" (Der zweite "Schalter??? ist dann zu 99% mit 1Kg Federn dauerbelegt ) .

Die "Zweite (hoffentlich noch vorhandene) Hand" wird wahrscheinlich zum Ausrichten des Werkstücks benötigt.

Jetzt noch ne Logo rein - wegen der Sicherheit - 


PS: Maschinen"ausricht"linien sind meistens parallel zur Halle


----------



## -V- (26 Oktober 2010)

@McGyver

ich weis ja nicht, wie es bei euch im Betrieb so abläuft. Aber bei uns im Betrieb werden sämtlich Pressen einmal im von überprüft.

Wenn so etwas bei euch auch stattfindet, könntest du den zuständigen Prüfer ja mal fragen, was du bei deiner Änderung beachten must.


----------

